# Doubt Milestone 3 Latam / Droid 3



## tinchoplayero (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi, I would like to know if the milestone 2 rom from AOKP works with my phone motorola milestone 3 (XT860) with physical keyboard.
I think it is the same as Droid 3, but not sure.

System Version
5.2.560.XT860.Latam.en.01

http://www.morecellp...one-3-xt860/700
Thank you.
Tincho.


----------

